# Dorico 3.5 - NotePerformer 3.3.1 not found



## Furexus (Jun 11, 2020)

Hey,

I already mailed the NotePerformer Support regarding this, but i thought maybe someone here know's what up also.

So, I updated to Dorico 3.5 and installed NotePerformer 3.3.1, but Dorico doesn't seem to load the vst dll. When I go to Playback, Dorico signals me with "!! NotePerformer" that it can't find anything. Odd, since in all the VST-Dirs (like C:\Program Files\Common Files\VST2) are NotePerformer64.dll (64bit Windows 10 here) files. I even tried creating a new dir with the file, but Dorico doesn't seem to notice. Dorico doesn't show NotePerformer in the whitelisting Screen either. I tried copying the string "NotePerformer64" here, but that also does nothing.

I'm at a complete loss, how do I get Dorico to register NotePerformer? Never had any problems under Dorico 2.5.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Furexus (Jun 11, 2020)

Now this is soooo strange: I just tried starting Dorico a few times, changing nothing in between... and the 5th time or so the plugin registers and everything works. Don't know how that can happen. Anyway, sorry, I guess the thread can be closed. ^_^'


----------

